# Is 120 Watts Over a 29 Gallon Too Much?



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I just purchased another bulb for my Current 2 x 65 Watt dual Satelitte fixture. I purchased a 6,700k 65 watt bulb. I have been running only one 65 watt bulb in my fixture, it's a 10,000/6,700k. The other bulb that came with it is half actinic so I haven't been using it.

I would like to grow some red plants and other plants that I like but require high light, is this over kill? I inject pressurized CO2 and add ferts so I'm hoping that if I keep on top of this routine, dosing ferts EI, that I will be able to keep algea at bay.

Any suggestions as to a photo period? I was thinking 8 hours would be sufficient. Also, I would like any suggestions of running the second bulb for a shorter period of time, say one bulb 8 hours with the second bulb on for 4 or something to that effect. Any help or ideas are greatly appreciated!


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

I stumbled upon a thread talking about light periods yesterday, which of course I can not find now, but from what I remember they recommended starting with a 3-3-3 photo period. That is 3 hrs one light on, 3 hrs all lights on, and finally 3 hrs one light on.

The thread I found pointed off to another forum, wish I could point you at it. Hopefully, someone else here can help with a link.


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

I found the thread, and post I was thinking of: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=70652&postcount=14.

The entire thread is interesting, but this post contains links to posts on the planted tank which I found useful.


----------



## jon_the_newb (Dec 30, 2006)

If it helps to put your mind at ease at all, I run two 55W's (110W) over my 29 gallon now, and I don't have any problems with it. At current, we have zero visible algae, but I think that has more to do with it being established for over a year now. Originally we got some green stuff on the glass, then green water, then a hair or thread algae. The GW I cleared up with a UV sterilizer, the other two went away on their own. I think, regardless of light level, you're gonna get some algae, but in time, things will balance out.

I run one light from 8:00AM to 7:30PM and the other from 8:30AM to 8:00PM. I don't know if the offset helps anything or not, but I'd sure hate getting woken up to 110W's right off the start.

Jon


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

on my 20g i had 96w of pc lighting with minimal algae which was full power all day but the photo period was only 8hrs. it got EI dosings or/and seachem's estimative dosing with pressurized co2.

now that i have upgraded to a 30g i have a 192w fixture over it but its 2x96 so i run one all 8hrs but in the middle of that i have both on for 3hrs to try and work with the noon burst idea. this tank has aquasoil/powersand/tourmalineBC substrate but it will soon be getting EI as well and its running pressurized co2.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

That's what I think I'm going to do, run low light at the beginning, then both lights at full 120 watts for 3 hours and then back to low light again at 65 watts. I am also replacing my flourite subtrate with ADA Aquasoil so hopefully this will also help the situation out some. 

I'm hoping that where my tank has been established for well over a year that I will not have to deal with too much algea but I will have to cross the bridge when and if it happens.


----------

